
My magic response to “Hey, can I pick your brain?” - joeyespo
https://stackingthebricks.com/pick-your-brain/
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17929379](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17929379)

20+ points

